# Do you ever have violent fantasies?



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Like thinking about killing people or being violent to them etc? 

If so how often, why and about who or what type of situations?

And what is your mbti and enneagram type.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Constantly.

One time I thought what I'd like to do if I caught someone breaking into my car. My imagination went to me crippling them with repeated blows from behind after which I'd start up my car before dragging them around to the front of it so that I could press their face onto the hot motor until the shrieking stopped and only the smell of charred and burning tissue remained. Then I sighed because that's obviously not a method by which someone gets away with murder.

Just stuff like that.


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

Lmao listening to Waka Floka gives me violent fantasies XD

But in all seriousness though yes I do have violent fantasies. I usually start fantasizing about them when I feel as though I have been crossed by someone. I start of thinking about all the ways I could damaging them brutally. Like one time I was so pissed that I fantasized of tazing somebody in their sleep or stunning them with a stun gun aimed at their eyes . Other times I thought about stomping somebody's head to a bloody pulp on concrete. 

Lmao but I swear I'm not crazy though


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

i have a friend that tends to hit people when she's mad, not like beat up people, but it does hurt, sometimes i just wanna grab her hair and punch her head with my knee, i had dreams, i have also had these thoughts with my mother while she was being violent. but i would never do it and i'm kinda embarrassed of even thinking about it.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

Infp type 4
(Shhh... I do have violent fantasies)
I feel kinda guilty about it but i dont know. People just make me so angry sometimes! I often don't say anything when I feel wronged and I noticed that a sense of injustice is what gives me the violent fantasies.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

INFP 6w5
I'd rather keep quiet about it. Like... Seriously, you don't want to know...and Id get banned for sure. 
And I enjoy my fantasies wholeheartedly.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

INTJ 5w6. Pretty much only when I'm trapped in close quarters with people who continuously make noise that I can't block out.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

warxzawa said:


> i have a friend that tends to hit people when she's mad, not like beat up people, but it does hurt, sometimes i just wanna grab her hair and punch her head with my knee


?! sounds like a great friendship


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeah.....every now and then I do. It's a way to express my bottled pain


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Back when I worked in retail, I'd often imagine accessing the loss prevention office and disabling all of the camera recording for the night, so that I could silently knock certain people out and drag them into the back room. There I'd lock them into the cardboard baler and wait for them to wake up before engaging its loud but incredibly slow crushing cycle. I'd stay to listen to every scream, pop, and wet crunch as they were slowly compressed and blood gushed from under the heavy swinging door that they had been beating their fists against just a moment before.

Imagination!


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

Intp 5w4
Dissection fantasies, cannibalism (????)


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

My dreams tend to involve violence, but if by fantasy you mean writing scripts and directing scenes in my head, then yes they are pretty violent.


I have dreams about zombies, being hunted down by a murderer or a hitman, apocalyptic scenes, drama and murder... I tend to adapt well to the violence in my dreams at least from what I remember. I see things only from my point of view, so it's basically like being part of a movie.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

sometimes said:


> Like thinking about killing people or being violent to them etc?
> 
> If so how often, why and about who or what type of situations?
> 
> And what is your mbti and enneagram type.


ISTP Enagram 6 wing 7 and yea i have fantasies about violence all the time .


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Like im being raped by my crush and i dont like it because im a prude.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

ISTP 5w4

I rarely get violent fantasies. The only time I do is when my favorite character gets tortured from their ex-friend that betrayed them, or when villains justify everything they do saying they were the real victims. People like that are the lowest form of shit in this world and deserve to have the worst come to them. Thats the only time I see red.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Only if someone were to rob me. Or if there were some sort of zombie apocalypse and how each member of my family would play their roles in staying alive.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Not that I can think of, but I voted "hardly ever" since I probably have at some point, so I didn't feel I could say completely never. Though actually just last night I had some wild dreams that involved threat of violence, but it wasn't I who was being violent at all. I think that is much more common for me.

edit: also generally when there is more violence in my dreams, it is after I have seen something more violent than usual (i.e. in a movie for instance) (I can't take much violence in movies or even reading, but still). I guess my mind's trying to work it out then.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I frequently create violent scenes for the fiction I write, but never anything for its own sake. I counted this under "Other"


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

INTJ 5w6:

Frequently, and they usually end up becoming strong urges too. I have tried choking people many times(too the point where they are begging for me to stop), and I usually lie about it being an accident(don't want to get in trouble). I also have strong urges to cause pain to myself too...

Most adults, especially my social workers, keep talking about how I have poor mental health(especially when it comes to me either suppressing my emotions, or acting weirdly due to emotional instability).
It took me years to learn how to recognize my emotions, and I go through phases of either lashing out at people, or having emotional outbursts. Adults also keep on complaining about me not expressing my "feelings".
I hate emotion...


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh fuck yes.

I don't want to go into much detail but I fantasize about killing or physically harming people on a near-daily (if not daily) basis. It's usually whoever pissed me off most recently, these days usually stupid drivers or classmates or whatever. My favorite methods are decapitating and dismembering, to be honest.

I think I'm ISTP 9w8, by the way.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

INFP 4w5
I've had a few different types can't remember all the details... Here's a few.
Defeating the enemy army, quite grandiose, if I really hate the enemy it's like I enjoy killing/torturing them... Or just anything glorious. When I a kid I used to pretend I was the best Pokemon trainer ever and I used to ride around on my Tyranitar like a cocky mother f****r.

Killing kidnappers etc, and then I feel bad afterwards cause I killed someone.

Things kind of like self defense, crime of passion, giving it to someone else who hurts people...

I also have BDSM like thoughts butlet's not get into that...
Biting until someone bleeds, hematolagnia...

Yeaahhh... I don't think I'd do any of this in real life though.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

When I am very angry yes.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

wayyyyyyyy too often


----------



## TalNFJ (May 5, 2017)

Mostly happens when I'm depressed, anxious or just resentful of the world. INFJ type 1w2.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

no, never.

INFP type 4


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

ISFP 9w8 and fuck yeah I do. 
I've had fucked up and morbid thoughts about becoming a serial killer. At the time I was depressed and full of hatred. Now, I'm less full of hatred (But still, fuck humanity) and not depressed anymore. I still sometimes fantasize about what I would have to do, to make the perfect murder. Just in case I do go mad.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

INFJ 4w5.

Occasionally. When ISIS lowered those people into acid, I wanted to do the same to them. Anytime someone does something cruel and unusual to others, I fantasise about doing it back. But only briefly. I feel too much remorse once they start screaming and have to think about something else instead.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

INTJ 5w4

No. My fantasies are usually relaxing.


----------



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

Constantly! >


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)

inpf

Rarely


----------



## Elena13 (Jun 7, 2017)

A Lady enjoys and keeps quiet.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I said occasionally. More so when I was little. I had a pretend game I played a lot where I would tie up my dolls and violently beat them. It felt pleasurable in the moment but I never failed to feel like shit afterwards because I felt their pain too even though they weren't real. I felt like crying. 

These days, it depends how you define "violent." For me, it's more like sadistic thoughts that aren't violent in a physical way. It's psychological torment. Whatever seems fitting. But this is only on occasion when I've been exposed to a toxic person for far too long.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I have extremely violent and disturbing fantasies, i almost fantasize about only greatness, being the best in everything, disaster, grief and (personal) destruction. For some reason, it calms me.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Whenever I see someone being an inconsiderate driver, or sitting on gym equipment playing on their phone when I can see other people clearly waiting. It is so beyond my understanding how someone can live on Earth long enough to be considered an adult and have no concept of being considerate.


----------



## Loser (Dec 11, 2017)

Constantly cuz it turns me on


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

I fantasize that a few people's heads exploding with only the blood that floats in the air like Jell-O, and then I artistically put the bloody Jell-O on the wall to make out a red horse drawing. I jump like Spider-Man and the drawing of the bloody horse turns into a live bloody horse that I ride on with ease. Admittedly, it is a messy ride. I, then ride out when the cheese-looking sunset starts to go to a furry chocolate monster that I eternally eat.

And no, I am not on drugs.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

Sometimes. It'd describe them more as intrusive thoughts though. Or, like I was acting in an action movie.


----------

